
Generalized data structure synthesis - mpweiher
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/06/21/generalized-data-structure-synthesis/
======
asimpletune
This is for data structures what rpc is for clients

~~~
myWindoonn
It's unfortunate that you're being downvoted. Suppose I have:

* A programming language

* It has values

* Those values include maps

Then it sounds like this technology would be able to print fully-formed valid
modules for your language! A very cool thing that is worth investigating in
more detail.

------
jules
This blog is absolutely fantastic. I highly recommend checking out the other
posts.

~~~
epberry
Yep. Subscribe to the “morning paper” too. Nothing like sipping coffee,
reading about generative adversarial networks, then going to work and building
web apps all day.

~~~
godelmachine
Totally agree!

